# Places to wade fish in southern Ohio?



## marcus mitchell (Jan 13, 2020)

looking for places to wade for Smallmouth and Largemouth bass near the Lucasville, Ohio area. I was thinking Scioto Brush Creek but not sure if most of it is too deep to wade, and if not what streams should I be looking into?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

marcus mitchell said:


> looking for places to wade for Smallmouth and Largemouth bass near the Lucasville, Ohio area. I was thinking Scioto Brush Creek but not sure if most of it is too deep to wade, and if not what streams should I be looking into?


Probably get a lot better response if you post this in the Southwest forum


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

And unless you are on public land you must get permission to wade. Kinda crazy but Ohio’s rules.


----------

